# The Governator...........



## Nujui (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw6J9OGSXpg&feature=feedf[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what I've just seen, all I know is that it may be the best thing I've ever watched.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 5, 2011)

Shouldn't this go in the TV section?

Anyway, for some reason I keep thinking boondocks in the beginning.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The video is questionable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

For anybody wondering, this is a very real production thought up by (obviously not original, but w/e) Stan Lee. This is gonna happen.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 5, 2011)

...I have just lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, 1 hour later and I still don't know how to feel about this


----------



## Nujui (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> For anybody wondering, this is a very real production thought up by (obviously not original, but w/e) Stan Lee. This is gonna happen.


Stan lee is making this?!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

Sauce

Also, Stan Lee is the animated reporter that actually has a part in the video.


----------



## SmokeFox (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, what's next????
The sherminator??


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 5, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Man, what's next????
> The sherminator??



I was thinking more of....

The Governator vs Charlie the Warlock!


----------



## antwill (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't think this could get any worse... then the Black Eyed Peas came on.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 5, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're surprised?
He also had a hand in Striperella:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripperella
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369171/


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 5, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> ...I have just lost all faith in humanity.



Don't worry, the world will be gone by the time the series will be on air (2012)


----------



## Nujui (Apr 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap I forgot about Striperealla...."shiver"

Well, I guess will see how this turns out


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 5, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling 2012 will be caused by this...
This, or the Red Dead Redemption movie.

Good god what has this world come to.


----------



## Jax (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Sauce
> 
> Also, Stan Lee is the animated reporter that actually has a part in the video.



Nope. That's Larry King.

Also...


*WHAT


THE


FUCK!?*


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming 2012

NOW WHERE'S ALL THE END-OF-THE-WORLD-NAY-SAYERS?!?!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Kawo (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally I know the feeling of watching a shitstorm hit a barfstorm on a ocean of piss close to my house.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The fuck?
> This
> 
> QUOTE(KingVamp @ Apr 5 2011, 04:14 AM) Shouldn't this go in the TV section?
> ...


And this.

...He won't be back


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 5, 2011)

looks stupidly funny.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Erm...I can't say I expected that...


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 6, 2011)

What would happen if he fought Duke Nukem, I wonder...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Arfiol said:
			
		

> What would happen if he fought Duke Nukem, I wonder...


Only one thing can describe that


Spoiler



[titlenly one thing]


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 6, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure what I've just seen, all I know is that it may be the best thing I've ever watched.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(KingVamp @ Apr 4 2011, 07:14 PM) Anyway, for some reason I keep thinking boondocks in the beginning.




These.

In my opinion, it'd be a funnier joke if it was a prelude to season four of the Boondocks. Though, by the showing of this video alone, I don't think it has anything to do with the show, other than the similarities in artwork.

This is also reminding me of those lame shows like Ben 10 or Generator Rex...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

i want that bike.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Arfiol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that would be the last thing we would see of this badly done iron man impressionation ripoff


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2011)

This is quite possibly the best thing _ever_. 

Or worst. Remains to be seen.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 6, 2011)

*grabs a bag of salt and puts it in front of veho*

I hope these are enough grains of salt for that statement


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2011)

Just what I needed, thanks. 


*takes salt* 
*puts on popcorn* 
*puts Governator trailer on repeat* 

Awwwww yeah.


----------



## narutofan777 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha this is funny asss hell!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 6, 2011)

My brain can't exactly comprehend what happened, but for some reason my pants are wet and I'm panting.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

My first reaction was. Where's Terminator 5!?

My second reation was. I J****D IN MAH PANTZ


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is awesome on all levels.
AWESOME.

This show has increased my faith in the human race.
*SCHWARZENEGGER*


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This is awesome on all levels.
> AWESOME.
> 
> This show has increased my faith in the human race.



INORITE!





*SCHWARZENEGGER*


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 7, 2011)

Why does he keep kids in his secret cave / basement?


----------

